# Best video on table saws I've seen!



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Kelly Mehler, an established woodworker explains the features and construction of the 10" table saw. An underview of a contractor saw show the trunnions and other details. Great Video!


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I agree, Very through and well thought out video. Should be a requirement to watch at least once a year.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

It don't get much clearer than that, good information.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I would like to check into the splitter (pull up/down) that he had. It would be a nice additional feature for my Dewalt 746 table saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Help!*

For all you computer whizzes..... I tried to find the original video and found this which makes me think, the one I posted was "stolen" and reposted by this guy. What does this mean?


https://nguoihuongdan.com/video/4d7658616a59583366696f.html


----------



## samandothers (Jan 20, 2012)

I enjoyed to video. 

It was interesting he did not go through the 4 or 5 cut process to square his back stop on the sled. He did not seem to be as particular / precise as we/I sometimes try to get. I think much of the time I can go a bit over the top with trying to be perfect measurement or degree angle. Proof is in the pudding so to speak.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> For all you computer whizzes..... I tried to find the original video and found this which makes me think, the one I posted was "stolen" and reposted by this guy. What does this mean?
> 
> 
> https://nguoihuongdan.com/video/4d7658616a59583366696f.html


I have had some of my images copied and reposted without permission. Basic copyright law says as soon as the shutter is released the subsequent image is protected by law and permission from the original photographer is needed to use the image. It is still advised that an image be registered with The United States Copyright office to receive full protection. 

I have contacted people who have used my images without permission to have them stop. Most didn’t know that they were in essence breaking the law. Some were indignant and a little more persuasion was needed. Threats of lawsuits are usually ineffective but if the stolen image was used on a website contacting the host provider usually will result in the site being taken down until the stolen images are removed.


----------

